# CJC-1295 and gaining fat



## jdmark1 (Jan 1, 2023)

Hi everyone, just created my account here.

So, I've recently lost a lot of weight this year through health issues that I'm finally resolving. I was skinny/athletic before and have dropped about 30lbs since...so you can imagine how skinny I am. I'm looking to slowly get back into bulking up once my knee injury feels better but I also want to avoid gaining a belly while I'm hitting a high calorie and macro target, especially since gaining weight after losing a lot of body fat can recomp your body in a bad way. So my question is, could I take cjc-1295 while eating something like a %25 calorie surplus and macros to match and GAIN good body fat? I'm looking to fill my body out more and put on fat everywhere (face, neck, hands, etc) but I'm afraid that after all of the muscle and fat I've lost this year, a calorie surplus will go more towards my midsection instead of filling my face back out. So I was thinking that with the gh, test, and overall QOL improvements of CJC-1295 and a large brute force calorie surplus, would that be a good way to fill my body back out?


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 1, 2023)

jdmark1 said:


> Hi everyone, just created my account here.
> 
> So, I've recently lost a lot of weight this year through health issues that I'm finally resolving. I was skinny/athletic before and have dropped about 30lbs since...so you can imagine how skinny I am. I'm looking to slowly get back into bulking up once my knee injury feels better but I also want to avoid gaining a belly while I'm hitting a high calorie and macro target, especially since gaining weight after losing a lot of body fat can recomp your body in a bad way. So my question is, could I take cjc-1295 while eating something like a %25 calorie surplus and macros to match and GAIN good body fat? I'm looking to fill my body out more and put on fat everywhere (face, neck, hands, etc) but I'm afraid that after all of the muscle and fat I've lost this year, a calorie surplus will go more towards my midsection instead of filling my face back out. So I was thinking that with the gh, test, and overall QOL improvements of CJC-1295 and a large brute force calorie surplus, would that be a good way to fill my body back out?



Cic is good shit for leaning out.  It works best with imaporlen to keep the levels more constant.

That said, it's not a very good compound IMHO for bulking up.  Unless you plan to stack it with some gear and use it to keep lean.

What are your stats and goals?  What are looking to do?

The best old school compound that's easily found for a recomp in my opinion is nandrolone.   But others here will have thier own preference.

Some stats and goals would help


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 1, 2023)

_I love npp.
It is my go to..
Been using it for years..
The only downside is the inj.
Gotta use it at least 3x a week. _


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 2, 2023)

I hated CJC-1295 with Ipamorelin from my HRT clinic.  I literally flushed and ended up with a migraine headache every single time I injected that stuff.  They said it would go away after 6 to 8 weeks, and at 12 weeks it was still happening.  I reached the point where I was not paying to put myself through that torture any longer.  YMMV, but the real deal can have some not so pleasant side effects!


----------

